# Cant get t-jet tuff ones to run



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The group I race with recently decided to allow tuff ones chassis we alfeady allow jl/aw and open gearing.The thing is I can get a copper t-jet to run decent but when I do the same things to a tuff ones they are pigs.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If it is an original Aurora Tuff Ones chassis be careful not to have too much brush spring tension, the spring "arms" are alot stiffer than the original T-Jets. Too much pressure can make them run slow and HOT!!! Be sure to also check to see if the axles are turning freely in the chassis. Try to eliminate as much friction as possible.
I sometimes wish I was still living in Indiana, I had a bunch of great friends in Illinois/Indiana to race with.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ahh... so THAT'S what Lewis Wouri would do!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tuff ones*

well i let u look at my tuff one chassie and see why mine runs so fast I CAN GET THEM TO GO FAST


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rawafx said:


> If it is an original Aurora Tuff Ones chassis be careful not to have too much brush spring tension, the spring "arms" are alot stiffer than the original T-Jets. Too much pressure can make them run slow and HOT!!! Be sure to also check to see if the axles are turning freely in the chassis. Try to eliminate as much friction as possible.
> I sometimes wish I was still living in Indiana, I had a bunch of great friends in Illinois/Indiana to race with.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


Thanks I will try that,if your ever in northwest Indiana let me know maybe you could make one of my monthly races on my 4 lane TKO,or stop by and do some hotlaps Rick


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Rawafx said:


> If it is an original Aurora Tuff Ones chassis be careful not to have too much brush spring tension, the spring "arms" are alot stiffer than the original T-Jets. Too much pressure can make them run slow and HOT!!! Be sure to also check to see if the axles are turning freely in the chassis. Try to eliminate as much friction as possible.
> I sometimes wish I was still living in Indiana, I had a bunch of great friends in Illinois/Indiana to race with.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


RAW hit right on the head. Too much spring tension. Also, try using Wizzard brushes, and notch them on the bottom.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

soak the chassis in tarnx, probably tarnished at the hangars for the pick up shoes.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Northwest Indiana....hmmm, I used to work at Terry Shaver Pontiac there on Route 30, and my mom still lives in Peotone, Illinois so I do get up there usually once a year. Should be in that area in June for the Hot Rod Power Tour. Maybe I'll try to stop by on the way from my daughter's in Warsaw, IN to my mom's.


Old Indiana/Illinois guy,

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Get in touch ,if you have never checked out a BANKED TKO track you need to check mine out.I have monthly races all year long,not just in the winter like alot of slotters!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Any photos of that banked TKO? . . . . .


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont have a good camera and my basement is small hard to get good pics.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

heres our banked TKO 18 degs
i had a better pic of the banking i will try to find it


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Mahorsc, Thanks for the pictures........

Brownie, Didn't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

brownie thanx for asking the running hot and ratty question,i too have the same symptoms with some of my tuffys,but also have some that fly pretty good.but most of all thanx to raw for a fix!! i,m heading down to the bench and try some detuning the hottest tuffy. let me just add that for me the tuff ones are my most favorite chassis and there is nothing like a good running one!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

with the brush spring tension,you could just releive a bit with a micro screwdriver i think...or see if they will allow bevelled brushes...


----------

